# full arrest



## alices (Mar 8, 2013)

I am curious how others handle these types of situations,
 a pt arrived in the ER 12:55came to the ER in full arrest, the dr completes the ER chart, has cc cardiac arrest, pt unresponsive cpr in progress, ros /, pfsh/, physical exam-general unrespnsv, skin-no rash-cold, eyes-fixed and dilated, ent-mucosa dry, final dx cardiac arrest pt expired, dr talked to the family, he signed the medsheet, meds given in field, my dr did bedside ultrasound no cardiac activiety and pronounced him deceased 13:04, does he qualify for an E/M level? any and all help is appreciated..alice


----------



## kak6 (Mar 15, 2013)

yes depends on documentation sometimes this is critical care and sometimes 99285, if ED provider documents CC and time then 99291, if not then 99285 it is a very big decision to discontinue life saving measures so very high MDM at those times.


----------



## msekarinfo (Mar 16, 2013)

alices said:


> I am curious how others handle these types of situations,
> a pt arrived in the ER 12:55came to the ER in full arrest, the dr completes the ER chart, has cc cardiac arrest, pt unresponsive cpr in progress, ros /, pfsh/, physical exam-general unrespnsv, skin-no rash-cold, eyes-fixed and dilated, ent-mucosa dry, final dx cardiac arrest pt expired, dr talked to the family, he signed the medsheet, meds given in field, my dr did bedside ultrasound no cardiac activiety and pronounced him deceased 13:04, does he qualify for an E/M level? any and all help is appreciated..alice




MDM high Pt is critical......
In that scenario PE is caveat......
so we gave level -5
For CC time is less than 30 min we can't..........


----------



## alices (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re-full arrest*

Thank you so much for the help, we now have outside coders coding the profee side and they are only picking up cpr and I couldn't figure out why especially since the dr completed the chart..so thank you all for the help..alice


----------

